# Let's see your WB trolling rigs



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Just curious what y'all use when trolling. We went the other day and used hellbender with pet spoons behind. Saw some guys using jet driver and some with crank baits but couldn't tell what the trailers were. So what do y'all prefer?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Pet spoons behind what ever


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Ducktracker said:


> Pet spoons behind what ever


X2

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha is that all they bite on? I was thinking about trying some little curly tail grubs as trailers


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's all I use but I'm sure there is something better


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

How far behind a hellbender are you putting the spoons ? I must be doing something wrong because I have trolled through areas where others where catching lot's of whites and couldn't get bit.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hellbender with a pet spoon two and a half feet behind it, you should pick one up. Good luck.

-You wonâ€™t know unless you go-


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

X2


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

I like using a 10-20 jet diver with a #13 pet spoon


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pet spoon & jet diver on each










LOL, j/k


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nice rig karl!!!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

KevBow said:


> Ha is that all they bite on? I was thinking about trying some little curly tail grubs as trailers


Not a bad idea. They kill those during the spawn


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Txtrotliner88 do not get the wrong idea you could not keep that in the water during the spawn. I bet you are working this up on your boat as we speak.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

chucktx said:


> nice rig karl!!!!!!!! lol lol


I thought I'd make it look as illegal as I could for running solo LOL.
Actuallyit's a pic of a spider rig for crappie I found...


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Yes I have seen that before but it would be fun to get on the whites with that rig. can you say rat nest?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'd do it more like a draggin cranks type of rig. Off the sides with progressively longer rods up to 14 or 16 ft. Like some salt rigs I've seen


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> Pet spoon & jet diver on each...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE=pYr8;10155625]Pet spoon & jet diver on each... LOL


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

You might need a bigger motor


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

pYr8 said:


> Pet spoon & jet diver on each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****! What time are we leaving in the morning?!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

HollyH451 said:


> Holy ****! What time are we leaving in the morning?!


No thanks....nothing more frustrating then untangling those ^%$%# lines!!:work:


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

HollyH451 said:


> Holy ****! What time are we leaving in the morning?!


What kind of line and lb test do you like to run? Nice rig there, you got me thinking of some ideas for my boat, it's a 1648 jon boat with a 18 hp Nissan 2 stroke on back.


----------

